# The best way to stay sane with 5 months of snow



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank god for helmet and video cams....only thing getting me through this long-*** winter! lol​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gu0edK1Gc04


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

Great vid. Can't wait to get mine out for spring.


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

Good footage! Man that got me pumped, getting out riding tomorrow!


----------



## 10txram (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks muddy haha. Good vid!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Now I got the itch nice vid.


----------

